# help with cpt code splint with e/m code?



## geminitc81 (Dec 4, 2008)

if a long arm splint was done in the office an will follow up with an ortho tomorrow could i bill an office vist with splint and also supply code from hcpcs or cpt?

this is what im thinking:
99213-25,29125,99070,dx code 813.44


----------



## kmihevc (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes you can bill an office visit with the application of the splint as long as the physician did exam the patient and meets the criteria for the E/M code. You would add the 25 modifier on the office visit CPT as your example states.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 5, 2008)

For the splint you should use the appropriate Q code for the "casting" supply depending on age and whether plaster or fiberglass was used, rather than 99070.  Look at HCPCS codes Q4017-Q4020.


----------

